# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Navegación en el cenajo

## zapata0076

Hola me he comprado una zodiac de 270 cm de eslora y me gustaría saber si la puedo meter en el pantano el cenajo y que permisos hacen falta y si se puede navegar con motor eléctrico (no explosión) o sólo remo, porque los niveles del embalse estan al 40 %.

Un saludo

----------


## zapata0076

Alguno sabe porque la CHS niega el permiso de navegacion con motor electrico cuando antes si se daban y con motor de explosión, es un embalse muy grande donde perfectamente se puede navegar, y entonces te conceden permisos de barca a remo, venga no me j****....no entiendo el por que no..en fin que alguien comente lo que sea, un saludo!

----------


## No Registrado

el segura es coto de los reyes y zapatero y sus colega

----------

